# Milk from only one teat



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

I had a ewe give birth Saturday morning to twins. I can't seem to get any milk from the one side. She is not acting sick, it is not hard or lumpy, and she lets me touch and pull so it is not painful. I can get a very slight discharge with some effort. Babies are nursing and doing well. Thoughts??


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Is that part of her Udder warmer than the other side that is working?


----------



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

No, it feels the same.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Could be something as simple as a blocked teat. Do you have a Vet in the area that can clean/bore it out for you?


----------



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

No, no one close. Should I try some heat and massage??


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

luvfarmin04 said:


> No, no one close. Should I try some heat and massage??


 Yes but try to work clean, she could still have mastitis on that side. Check the lambs to see that they are well fed (warm inside the mouth)


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

What Ross said... ;O) 

Not knowing the reason she is having this issue.... If it is scar tissue, only way to fix that is with a Vet. 
But if it is something else, the heat and gentle massage 3 times a day might fix the problem.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Has she had lambs before ?
Sounds like scar tissue blockage from past Mastitis or injury.
This may not be able to be resolved, even by a vet.
Keep an eye on the lambs, some can feed two babies on one side, others cannot, depends on the breed/individual.

~Deb


----------



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes she had a single lamb last year and I didn't notice and issues then. So far the babies are doing well.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Singles nursing mainly on one side can definitely cause problems with Mastitis.
You might be able to open up the teat if not too scarred and even find the lambs can get a bit out, but you don't want one relying totally on the bad side.
I'd watch her udder, should remain soft and warm, not hot/cold or hard and probably can't hurt to massage and heat compresses to start with.
Lambs should have full tummies and not be hungry, warm mouths, stretch when rising, not hunched, crying or lethargic. You might find it necessary to supplement a feeding or two/day.
My flock consists of high producing dairy ewes and have no trouble raising twins on one side, but other breeds may not be able to do this successfully.

~Deb


----------



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

Last year I had an ewe that tried to kill one of her babies when only one teat was working.
I had to separate the mother from her own .....funny she let the ewe lamb suckle her and then tried to kill the ram lamb. Figures.


----------



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

Worked on her today, still nothing. I just can not get anything out. Udder doesn't feel hard or hot. Both babies are great, running and hopping around. Guess we'll just have to deal with one teat!


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

luvfarmin04 said:


> . Both babies are great, running and hopping around. Guess we'll just have to deal with one teat!



Sounds good !
Would enjoy pictures of the little ones


----------



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

Just a thought, should I give a round of pen. just in case? Oxytocin now isn't going to help either, is it??


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Has she got a fever at all? Oxytocin can be given at a milk let down dose rate half that for contractions. Tough call you might be tempting trouble if she lets down milk that can't get through a scarred teat.


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

Not sure if this is relevant, but I once had a Jersey that had mastitis somewhere in her history before I got her. This quarter (teat) never made milk. Your ewe may have had mastitis last year, and the quarter may not produce milk now (maybe has something to do with scar tissue?). When they are first born, lambs do not drink much milk. You may have problems later, when the lambs begin to drink more if that side never produces milk. Just watch the lambs, for right now she should be able to compensate on one side. 
Is it possible that she is holding her milk? Many cows/goats/sheep will hold their milk so that you get nothing, but her babies could walk up and feed. Have you seen them feed on that side at all?


----------



## luvfarmin04 (Sep 28, 2006)

Doesn't look like they go to that side. I have seen the one go there but quickly move to the other side. They are still doing well, mouthing the hay that's in there. Hope to get them on creep feed ASAP so that they can supplement themselves. So far so good! Thanks for all the help!


----------

